# Snow plow damage - Insurance



## Cornbreadandpotatoskins (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi,

My truck was wrecked and totaled when my snow plow was on it, it twisted up the plow pretty bad. 
I do not have a snow removal business I just have a very long driveway and use my plow solely for that. Because of that I only carry general full coverage on my truck I don't have the 'commercial auto insurance'.

Any idea how this will play out with insurance, will they likely cover the lost cost of my plow? Or could they try to deny covering the wrecked vehicle because it had a plow attached to it at the time of the wreck?

Hope anyone can offer some insight.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

They probably will not cover the cost of the plow.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Cornbreadandpotatoskins said:


> Any idea how this will play out with insurance, will they likely cover the lost cost of my plow? Or could they try to deny covering the wrecked vehicle because it had a plow attached to it at the time of the wreck?


No, they almost certainly wont cover the plow

So long as there is nothing to imply you were plowing commercially -like a company name on the truck - you will probably be ok


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Depends on your company, State Farm paid for mine nearly 15 yrs ago.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

k1768 said:


> Depends on your company, State Farm paid for mine nearly 15 yrs ago.


So then you wouldn't need to insure your TT
(Camper) As long as it was connected to the tow vehicle?

It's usually an ad on like added equipment policy or something like that


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Hydromaster said:


> So then you wouldn't need to insure your TT
> (Camper) As long as it was connected to the tow vehicle?
> 
> It's usually an ad on like added equipment policy or something like that


I believe they considered it an accessory, like a cap. I was also told I did not need an additional policy or rider for a cargo trailer. I luckily, have not needed to verify that.

Now, if the OP has a "budget" company/policy I would think his odds of them covering the plow would be lower.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Cornbreadandpotatoskins said:


> Hi,
> 
> My truck was wrecked and totaled when my snow plow was on it, it twisted up the plow pretty bad.
> I do not have a snow removal business I just have a very long driveway and use my plow solely for that. Because of that I only carry general full coverage on my truck I don't have the 'commercial auto insurance'.
> ...


No one can answer this better than your insurance agent.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

k1768 said:


> I believe they considered it an accessory, like a cap. I was also told I did not need an additional policy or rider for a cargo trailer. I luckily, have not needed to verify that.
> 
> Now, if the OP has a "budget" company/policy I would think his odds of them covering the plow would be lower.


It all depends on how the policy is written 
And it depends on the state 
Variables are too wide for a specific answer

But if I were to assume 
The plow is like a lift and big mud tires 
Or a camper top 
It was professionally installed and now it's part of the truck

However 
When the vehicle is totaled/evaluated an old used plow is maybe going to get $300-$600 added on ... its certainly not going to cover the "cost" of the plow.
If the vehicle is totealee you're going to get whatever they say you get.

You don't always have to accept their first offer tho... if you disagree with the evaluation you can rebuke. 
Depending on the state laws, insurance companies have a time limit in which they gave to close a claim.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

k1768 said:


> I believe they considered it an accessory, like a cap. I was also told I did not need an additional policy or rider for a cargo trailer. I luckily, have not needed to verify that.
> 
> Now, if the OP has a "budget" company/policy I would think his odds of them covering the plow would be lower.


Yea, Progressive tried to deny me coverage when I was rear-ended in my '94 Cummins 4x4. Roads were snowy/icy and it took their adjuster 4 days to get a look at it, then he claimed I had modified the suspension. (it was all stock) I guess he took a look under and saw the tall blocks Dodge used between axle and leaf springs and was certain it was modified. I told him he was a moron and should stop in at the nearest dealer and educate himself before stalling my claim any further.

I have State Farm now. My agent would also process any claims and he said it doesn't matter if it's modified or not.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Someone mentioned the equipment permanently attached to a pick up truck like a lift kit etc. etc. the plow frame maybe permanently attached to the truck but the plow is removable And will not be covered by your car insurance unless you had it added to it just like (here)my travel trailer is not covered by my car insurance my travel trailer or camper must have its own insurance/ coverage or be listed on the auto
Policy .

Few insurance agencies will ensure things with out knowing about them prior to the accident

Just like if you add a $9000 stereo to your truck/cat the insurance company is not going to replace your $9000 stereo unless you tell them about the new option you added to your vehicle and had it insured ,otherwise it’s just the equipment your vehicle was manufactured with


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

For the most part if it was on the truck and not plowing commercial with full coverage yes it is covered. It is no different than a trailer attached to your truck. The remaining loss will be covered under your home owners policy.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes trailers can have there own insurance. My wife has a horse trailer it carries its own insurance for when it is not in tow or hooked to the trailer. During our may tornado lots of trailers where crushed by trees. They were not covered unless they where in tow.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yea how was my day!!!


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

fireside said:


> Yea how was my day!!!


I am guessing you un-hitched and moved the truck after the adjuster was there?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Bighammer said:


> Yea, Progressive tried to deny me coverage when I was rear-ended in my '94 Cummins 4x4. Roads were snowy/icy and it took their adjuster 4 days to get a look at it, then he claimed I had modified the suspension. (it was all stock) I guess he took a look under and saw the tall blocks Dodge used between axle and leaf springs and was certain it was modified. I told him he was a moron and should stop in at the nearest dealer and educate himself before stalling my claim any further.
> 
> I have State Farm now. My agent would also process any claims and he said it doesn't matter if it's modified or not.


No it should not matter if it's modified 
Lifts are quite common on pickups

I wonder what that dude would say about a quigley 4x4 e350? Or a minivan set up for wheel chair ramps (the ones where the suspension lowers and you can drive right in?)

How's that for modified?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

tpendagast said:


> No it should not matter if it's modified
> Lifts are quite common on pickups
> 
> I wonder what that dude would say about a quigley 4x4 e350? Or a minivan set up for wheel chair ramps (the ones where the suspension lowers and you can drive right in?)
> ...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

For trailers Mine are fully insured even if they are not connected to my vehicle. 

I found this , i didn’t think even liability ins 
Would extend to the trailer ,but it does and can vary from state to state 

In general most auto insurance policies will provide liability coverage for trailers if you own it. Many auto insurance policies do extend this type of coverage to trailers if they are being pulled by your insured vehicle at the time of an accident


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Do we get an update once your agent opens


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 188626


Again depends on what u pay for 
My company did cover my stereo rims lift kit keep receipts have pics and tell the insurance it's put on might pay more but then u r covered


----------



## central #2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Inn my 47 years in business I found insurance only works when you pay them, not the other way around. They always have an excuse for not paying and either drop you if you have a claim or raise your rate.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes I pay most of my accidents and try not to use my insurance 
But anything over $3000 I usually use it


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Years ago when my truck was broken into auto covered glass, tool boxes, and other vehicle related damage. GL covered the things inside that were stolen. I was told by my auto insurance that anything bolted to the truck was covered. Now, how that would relate to a snow plow, I have no idea. I'm guessing they will ask if you only plow your driveway, why was the plow on the vehicle.

You homeowner policy is probably your best bet for who will pay for the plow. That said, unless you added coverage for it they probably won't cover it. I think I have to add on anything work more than $2,000 or something. My wife's wedding ring, and other things of value are added on to the policy.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Years ago when my truck was broken into auto covered glass, tool boxes, and other vehicle related damage. GL covered the things inside that were stolen.


Are you sure it was your GL that covered that? That wouldn't seem to make sense.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> Are you sure it was your GL that covered that? That wouldn't seem to make sense.


It's on there, unless they call it something else. Shelter (my insurance at the time) paid for tools.

Sucked because it was 2 deductibles


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Are you sure it was your GL that covered that? That wouldn't seem to make sense.


Ill have to double check, but I am reasonably sure that my GL covers up to 5K in tools/equipment in the event of a loss from my work truck or trailer. Sounds good until you realize I probably have $500 in hammers in one drawer, or $1200 just in spirit levels. Hope I never need to use it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

the Suburbanite said:


> Ill have to double check, but I am reasonably sure that my GL covers up to 5K in tools/equipment in the event of a loss from my work truck or trailer. Sounds good until you realize I probably have $500 in hammers in one drawer, or $1200 just in spirit levels. Hope I never need to use it.


Sounds like it's time to up your insurance!

$5k is what was stolen from the truck, but our policy goes much higher. Just think if that trailer drives off some day. What is it worth, including everything inside?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Nothing from OP love it


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

I had a wreck last year with a hand built unimount setup on the front of my F350. Guy pulled out in front of me and totaled my truck. His insurance Progressive payed for the truck, flatbed, plow mount, everything. Almost 11K. Bought it back, and took the plow mount off the front and replaced the grill, fenders, hood, and radiator...still drive it today.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> No one can answer this better than your insurance agent.


What he said


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Yes I pay most of my accidents and try not to use my insurance
> But anything over $3000 I usually use it


And just how many accidents do you have every year?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Me none my guys a few all minor
Where I live people don’t respect plows And are in a rush to go around and **** happens 
And 30 guys out per storm accidents happens so to keep my insurance down it’s cheaper to pay the small ones and save insurance for what you consider bigger accidents


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Me none my guys a few all minor
> Where I live people don't respect plows And are in a rush to go around and **** happens
> And 30 guys out per storm accidents happens so to keep my insurance down it's cheaper to pay the small ones and save insurance for what you consider bigger accidents


I hear you on that, one reason why I don't want to go bigger, more guys, more headaches.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Aftermarket add on equipment is generally not covered unless you buy the optional endorsement (rider) when you buy the policy. If it's permanently installed by the vehicle manufacturer at the factory, you are good to go. 
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Cornbreadandpotatoskins (Jan 12, 2019)

OP here checking in. Thanks for all the information fellas. The process took a solid 2 weeks so I haven't posted anything yet because I had no idea how it would shake out. Initially the first person I talked to told me it may be covered under an accessory option that can cover up to $3,000...

State Farm is who my insurance is through for the vehicle that was totaled. As of today they are telling me the plow is not covered so I'm basically on my own when it comes to that.

As of now it looks like I'm going to keep the twisted up A-frame plow and release my totaled vehicle to them. The next step for me is probably trying to get a replacement A-frame or repair it. Hopefully I can get the plow back to working order.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Make sure to strip all the harnesses and mount from the totaled truck


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

the Suburbanite said:


> Ill have to double check, but I am reasonably sure that my GL covers up to 5K in tools/equipment in the event of a loss from my work truck or trailer. Sounds good until you realize I probably have $500 in hammers in one drawer, or $1200 just in spirit levels. Hope I never need to use it.


That's what I have too. That's for assorted small stuff, the big(er) stuff gets listed.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Cornbreadandpotatoskins said:


> OP here checking in. Thanks for all the information fellas. The process took a solid 2 weeks so I haven't posted anything yet because I had no idea how it would shake out. Initially the first person I talked to told me it may be covered under an accessory option that can cover up to $3,000...
> 
> State Farm is who my insurance is through for the vehicle that was totaled. As of today they are telling me the plow is not covered so I'm basically on my own when it comes to that.
> 
> As of now it looks like I'm going to keep the twisted up A-frame plow and release my totaled vehicle to them. The next step for me is probably trying to get a replacement A-frame or repair it. Hopefully I can get the plow back to working order.


That sucks, had a guy pull out in front of me and totaled my plow truck, his insurance had to pay for new mounts, wiring, etc... lucky for him the plow was not on it at the time.

Double check because while the plow might not be covered, the mounts, wiring and controller might be.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Don't take the first offer they throw at you. They usually start out at the rock bottom number they will throw. If you have already cashed the check, good luck getting a new rig set up.


----------



## Cornbreadandpotatoskins (Jan 12, 2019)

I stripped everything that was tied to the plow such as the mounting block and the wiring harnesses. Getting the plow removed took some sledge hammer and big pry-bar motivation because everything was so bent. I was 5 minutes away from lighting up the oxy-acetylene. :hammerhead:


----------

